# Looking for suggestions on where to relocate to in Thailand?



## sherinpeace (Oct 7, 2008)

I've just booked our flights, we've decided to move to Thailand for the next 6 months & I'm looking for some suggestions on nice areas to live & interested in the way of life in various areas?
I have 3 young children & 2 small dogs that I'm bringing with me, so if there's anyone. Out there that's done the whole " move a family thing" I'm interested to hear all about your experiences.
I'd Ike to send some time on the Island of Phuket possibly in the Chalong bay or Rawai areas, & looking for a privately owned upscale villa to rent, if anyone know of anything.
As I'm coming for 6 months I'd also possibly like to spend 2-3 months in Koh samui to have a taste of the more laid back- if anyone knows of a private villa/ home for rent, I'd love to hear about it.

Thanks


----------



## DavidCNX (Jul 29, 2010)

sherinpeace said:


> I've just booked our flights, we've decided to move to Thailand for the next 6 months & I'm looking for some suggestions on nice areas to live & interested in the way of life in various areas?
> I have 3 young children & 2 small dogs that I'm bringing with me, so if there's anyone. Out there that's done the whole " move a family thing" I'm interested to hear all about your experiences.
> I'd Ike to send some time on the Island of Phuket possibly in the Chalong bay or Rawai areas, & looking for a privately owned upscale villa to rent, if anyone know of anything.
> As I'm coming for 6 months I'd also possibly like to spend 2-3 months in Koh samui to have a taste of the more laid back- if anyone knows of a private villa/ home for rent, I'd love to hear about it.
> ...


I started off in Pattaya then moved to Bangkok and now I live in Chiang Mai. I have 2 young children (and a small dog) and we are very happy here. I have travelled a lot throughout Thailand and for us Chiang Mai is the best place for a family. My son goes to an excellent kindergarten which is only 5 minutes from our house. Our rented house overlooks the mountains and the village has many expat families with children. We are also only 5 minutes to large supermarkets and malls. I like to cycle and Chiang Mai is probably the best place to cycle in the whole of Thailand. On top of that the climate here is cooler! 

Regarding renting a villa in Phuket try Phillips Property.

Good luck.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

wow thats sounds like heaven especially comparing what you described to where im living in (Hong Kong). JW


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

sherinpeace said:


> I've just booked our flights, we've decided to move to Thailand for the next 6 months & I'm looking for some suggestions on nice areas to live & interested in the way of life in various areas?
> I have 3 young children & 2 small dogs that I'm bringing with me, so if there's anyone. Out there that's done the whole " move a family thing" I'm interested to hear all about your experiences.
> I'd Ike to send some time on the Island of Phuket possibly in the Chalong bay or Rawai areas, & looking for a privately owned upscale villa to rent, if anyone know of anything.
> As I'm coming for 6 months I'd also possibly like to spend 2-3 months in Koh samui to have a taste of the more laid back- if anyone knows of a private villa/ home for rent, I'd love to hear about it.
> ...



sherinpeace,

Congratulations on your impending adventure! I don't know how you managed a visa for six months [most are 60 day or 1 year if you qualify, ie over 50 years] but I'm sure you've sorted that out.

I would offer a suggestion re your two dogs - take them with you on the aircraft and have someone in Bangkok to quickly get them cleared otherwise it could take a fair bit of time and they could end up in quarantine. Also might be a good idea to bring vet records regarding shots etc. Don't ship furniture - or anything else - the costs will eat you alive. Whatever you can carry on the aircraft with you. 

I'm sure there are expats in Phuket that you can find but the easiest place for expats, hands down, is Chiang Mai. It's cooler, relatively inexpensive compared to a beach resort environment, more locals are going to speak English and there are a lot of places to rent. Phuket is supposed to be lovely as are a number of other resort type destinations but they also will be a bit more expensive for rent, food, help, transportation without the conveniences of a larger city. 

Bonne chance et bon voyage!

Serendipity2


----------



## NewFam (Sep 17, 2010)

*How did it work out?*

What happened. We are doing a repeat of what it sounds like you were planning on, I am in an airport lounge enroute to Koh Samui now to do recon..had never considered Chang Mai.....


----------



## PhanganIslandProperty (Nov 29, 2010)

sherinpeace said:


> I've just booked our flights, we've decided to move to Thailand for the next 6 months & I'm looking for some suggestions on nice areas to live & interested in the way of life in various areas?
> I have 3 young children & 2 small dogs that I'm bringing with me, so if there's anyone. Out there that's done the whole " move a family thing" I'm interested to hear all about your experiences.
> I'd Ike to send some time on the Island of Phuket possibly in the Chalong bay or Rawai areas, & looking for a privately owned upscale villa to rent, if anyone know of anything.
> As I'm coming for 6 months I'd also possibly like to spend 2-3 months in Koh samui to have a taste of the more laid back- if anyone knows of a private villa/ home for rent, I'd love to hear about it.
> ...




Koh Phangan!!! 

Koh Phangan still holds that charm of “real island living” feeling that Thailand has been known for. Unlike Phuket and Koh Samui where you could actually be in any tourist spot in Asia with all the fast food and convince brands that are offered the world over. There is still a sense that this is still an Island, with clean, stunning beaches that are not covered in white plastic sun loungers and unberellas sponsored by banks. Having said that, the island is growing and changing, but at a controlled gentle pace and without mass tourism. The aim is to go for the boutique tourist dollar and not that mass tourist dollar. We are seeing better medical facilities come to the island with the new Bangkok hospital satellite clinic/hospital amongst other things coming to the island , along with a much more varied choice of restaurants and bars to cater for the more sophisticated sates that are coming to the island. 

Koh Phangan is now considered to be one of Thailand’s up and coming tourist destinations, as stated in a recent article published by Thailand Property Report/April 09 issue. Because 70% of Koh Phangan is dedicated national park land, you can be assured that the island will always maintain its natural tranquility; a real estate dream indeed.

Besides the value of the land, you can enjoy the island’s natural resources. This paradise island is a perfect place for you to get away from the hustle and bustle of life. Take a stroll along kilometers of white sandy beaches. Take to the sea by boat and visit the over 40 surrounding islands of Ang Thong, Thailand, where you can enjoy snorkeling and scuba diving. Stay on the main island, and trek through the hundreds of acres of Royal National Park of Than Sadet. Engulf yourself in the history and cultures of southern Thailand.

Not only is there a wealth of outdoor activities on Koh Phangan, you can also enjoy the more modern life at the various resorts and spa’s. Koh Phangan also has an ever so growing night life where you can enjoy international food and music.

Koh Phangan is still very affordable compared to most places around the world. There are not that many places where you can still get prime ocean view land pots that are 50-200 meters from a beach for under 4 million thb. Just one development..is Bay Residence on kohphanganpropertydotcom

kohphanganpropertydotcom and phangansamuivillasdotcom, cover everything, rentals, land and villa sales, villa design...make it easy for you!


----------

